# Help Required



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I have been given the task by a friend to find out more about a pocketwatch that was left to their son by his grandfather.

Its in a homemade( i think tin )outer case.

Sliver cased, white dial with roman numerals, 60sec subdial at 6.

It is hallmarked silver, Lion stamp, anchor ( birmingham?) and the letter 'r' also the makers stamp WE.

The movement is signed James Lucket(?) 12 Meadow st, Weston Super Mare.

Any ideas?

can supply pics later.

Regards Keith


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi!

Some photos would help very much!

You did not write, in which font that small 'r' was written in the case, so your watch could be either from 1815, 1891 or 1916.

Just look at this table: http://www.925-1000.com/dlBirmingham.html

Regards, Andreas


----------

